# Suche Literatur zur Netzwerkprogrammierung



## HPL (6. Apr 2012)

Kann mir jemand Anfängerliteratur zur Netzwerkprogrammierung empfehlen? 
Am besten eignen würde sich für meine Zwecke wohl ein Buch, das Standardlektüre in einer Fachinformatikerausbildung ist, oder so. Ich selbst mache derzeit keine solche Ausbildung, aber die dort verwendete Lehrbücher sind bestimmt die besten Nachschlagewerke.


----------



## Marcinek (6. Apr 2012)

Was willst du lernen? Abhhängig von deinem anderen thread schlage ich dir vor du nimmst Java von Kopf bis fuß oder ein anders Grundlagen Buch. 

Ansonsten musst du weiter festlegen, was du lernen willst ejb corba rmi Protokolle einfach sockets?


----------



## HPL (6. Apr 2012)

> Abhhängig von deinem anderen thread


Welchen meiner anderen threads meinst Du ? 

Eigentlich will ich Sockets lernen. Java von Kopf bis Fuß habe ich, da gibt es ein Kapitel, das sich auf javax.net bezieht, aber das geht halt nicht arg ins Detail.


----------



## Marcinek (6. Apr 2012)

Diesen Thread zu Grundlagen von Java mein ich: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basi...-method-cannot-referenced-static-context.html

Um was mit den Sockets zu machen?

Amazon bietet mir sowas an:

TCP/IP Sockets in Java: Practical Guide for Programmers (Practical Guides) (Practical Guides (Morgan Kaufmann)): Amazon.de: Kenneth L. Calvert, Michael J. Donahoo: Englische Bücher

Sieht für erweiterte Basics nicht schlecht aus. Es gibt in Java aber für  sehr viele Anwendungsgebiete schon ausgereifte Frameworks. In dem Buch wird auch NIO beschrieben.


----------



## irgendjemand (6. Apr 2012)

man könnte noch unsere "Insel-Bibel" noch nehmen ... hat den vorteil das es als openbook dierekt im netz lesbar ist und man so kein geld für twure fachbücher ausgeben muss um sich erstmal in die grundlagen eizulesen ...
alles weitere kommt dann mit der zeit und erfahrung ...


----------



## Domi F (16. Apr 2012)

Ich bin mit diesem Buch sehr zufrieden:

http://www.telekinesis.com.au/wipv3_6/page2/show.jsp?db=Entries&id=230165


----------

